# Zebra danio behaving strangely.



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

I noticed last night that Carl, one of my zebra danios was acting sort of erratic and darting around. He is not very dominant compared to my others so I figured he was being chased by Alpha Dave. (She's a female but I didn't know how to sex danios when I first got them) 
Alpha Dave is the largest danio in the school and is usually responsible for the chasing. 

When I took a closer look, Carl didn't appear to have anyone chasing him. he would just dart around for about 10 seconds every once in a while and then seemingly return to normal. 

I know how resilient and hardy danios can be but I did a 50% water change just to be safe. My parameters were pretty normal
Ammonia at 0ppm, Nitrites at 0ppm and Nitrates at 10ppm.

The tank is filtered heated to 72 degrees. I have a school of 8 so I'm assuming he's not stressed due to lac of buddies. 
They're in a 10 gallon which I'm told is fine by many people but I'm not convinced so ill be purchasing a used 29 gallon from a friend.

Carl seems fine health wise other than the erratic darting. Should I prepare a hospital tank for him? could it be due to the size of my tank? None of my other danios are behaving strange


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 25, 2015)

Matingbehaviour. Small Carl is just showing off !!!


----------



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

Wow  Its good to know he's ok! 
I believe I have one mated pair. Hank and Barbra have been chasing each other around and spending time together for about a year now. 

Ive never witnessed spawning though. If carl ends up with a mate, and Hank and Barbra were to spawn, From what I understand, They eat the eggs if not separated from them correct? 
As bad as this sounds, Im not prepared to take care of fry.


----------

